# ikakahiya, ikakailang



## briceman

Hello again, can someone please translate these two words for me? I've tried the usual places (Leo's dictionary, W3, google) and gotten nowhere.

ikakahiya  (root=hiya)
ikakailang  (root = ???)

Also can you please explain the grammar inside the words? Are they ika-ka-root? Is the kaka a reduplication? Is there a general rule here? Are there other words formed with the same ikaka_- prefix?

Salamat po!
-brice_


----------



## niernier

Hello briceman!

Have you heard of the reason focus in Tagalog? We have object and actor focus, but this affix ikaka- is reason focus. The reason focus refers to the reason or cause why an action is performed. For example, a person would ikakahiya(feel shame) or ikakaila(deny) something for some reason.

Bakit ko ikakahiya/ikakaila? = Why will I be ashamed of it/deny it?

The rule is ikaka+root word or ika+reduplication of first syllable of root+root word (This is in contemplative form or future tense)

ikakahiya or ikahihiya

Other examples:
ika-uunlad (unlad = progress)
ikasisiya (saya = happy) <-Most often I hear saya being changed to siya.
ikalulungkot (lungkot = sad)
ikagaganda (ganda = beautiful)
ikabubuti (buti = good)

Sample sentence:
Gagawin ko ang lahat para sa ikasisiya niya = I will do everything to make him/her happy.

Progressive form is ikina+reduplication of first syllable of root+root
Completed form is ikina+root

Example using the completed form.

Ikinalungkot niya ang pagpanaw ng kaniyang kaibigan = He was saddened by his friend's death.

EDIT:

I am also confused on what the root word of ikakaila is...hmm...I think its ila but its too short...anyway here is the conjugation

ikinaila = completed
ikinakaila = progressive (ikaiila is incorrect)
ikakaila = contemplative


----------



## briceman

niernier said:


> EDIT: I am also confused on what the root word of ikakaila is...hmm...I think its ila but its too short...



Hi niernier, kumusta ka? My guess is that the root is ilang with some idiomatic use... Nope! I just did a thorough trans & backtrans search of Father Leo's dictionaries and he has provided us with the answer. I wish words weren't sorted only by root... sometimes I slice & dice a word every possible way before stumbling on the right root. A concordance would be stupendously useful! But the text is not public domain / scanned AFAIK.

This time I had to take the additional step of using the Eng-->Tag book with your definition of ikakailang = to deny. Under "deny" there is kaila. So the reduplication of ika-ka is not really in the derived word as expected. Maybe there is a rule about avoiding triple ka's? Ikakakailang is perhaps too much even for austronesian ears? (EDIT: ...although there is that tongue-twister maaari... what's up with that one?)

BTW now that I've solved this prob there is no reason to post the source text, but I will anyhow. I am trying to translate a song my Rolando Tinio which can be found here with some historical comments: _Merienda with Armando Lao & Rolando Tinio_ http://chuckpinoy.multiply.com/journal/item/28

*Minsan Pa*
Lyrics by Rolando Tinio, Music by Jose Mari Chan
*
. . . .*_

Lihim ay di ko na ikakailang
Minsan pa
At baka ang manyari na'y
Lumisan ka nang
_*
. . . .*


----------



## niernier

Now I am sure that kaila is the root verb because when you conjugate it in the mag- form, its magkaila.

Wag ka ngang magkaila! -> Don't deny it anymore!

But in the ikaka- form, its sounds stilted to hear 3 consecutive ka's, so it's just ikakaila and not ikakakaila. Ikakaila follows the rule [ ika+root ] and not [ika+reduplication of first syllable ka + kaila].

The maaari just sounds fine to our ears....Have you ever heard of the the story about an American who happens to be with two Filipinas in an elevator. The first one asked, "bababa ba?". So the other one answered, "bababa". He was so surprised that there are people who can understand each other with this kind of sheep-talk. He excused himself and curiously asked, "Did you just have a conversation?"


----------



## briceman

niernier said:


> Have you ever heard of the the story about an American who happens to be with two Filipinas in an elevator. The first one asked, "bababa ba?". So the other one answered, "bababa".



...an even funnier joke is when the guy consults his Father Leo and finds that the only bababa word on the proper page is pagbababa... 

But seriously, where does the third ba come from? I'm guessing the conversation is real and goes something like, "Going down?" then raised eyebrows and a smile, "Going down." But the entry for baba doesn't list a three-ba derived form. ???



niernier said:


> "Did you just *had* a conversation?"


 
"... have a conversation."



niernier said:


> He was so surprised that there are people who can understand each other with this kind of sheepish talk.



"sheepish" here reads with the wrong sense. You want to say "sheep-talk" to refer to the way sheep baaaaa at each other (according to the American ear, that is). "Sheepish" is roughly equivalent to "suspicious" and is usually applied to kids who are lying to their parents about what they just did. And similar situations. "He looked sheepish when he said it wasn't his fault."


----------



## niernier

Maraming pong salamat sa mga koreksyon mo. It can't be denied that I am not yet fully oriented with proper English usage. I didn't know about the shades of meaning between sheepish and sheep-talk, so thank you for letting me know. I have changed my previous post to reflect this corrections. 

The conjugations for the root word baba is listed below:

bumaba (completed form)
bumababa (progressive)
bababa (contemplative) <- 3 ba's Your actual question must be where the first ba came from. It is a reduplication of the first syllable of the root word baba.

And the question "bababa ba (ang elevator)?" omitted the phrase inside the parenthesis. Nevertheless, it is understood that she is referring to the elevator, and it is just the same as asking questions like:

Masarap ba? = Is it delicious?
Nagsimula na ba? = Has it started?
Bababa ba? = Is it going down?

Hmm..but in my honest opinion they should have avoided a conversation with all the ba's! To think that the other one also answered with bababa. Maybe she should have answered , Oo, bababa. Again, a reduplication of the syllable 'o' with an optional bababa. *Sigh*


----------

